# fredericton information!!!!



## youssef et sabah (Dec 7, 2008)

*we need information about fredericton (NB)!!!!!!!*

hi all

I have an interview for a position in Fredericton, we are actually living in Ireland, and we have questions :

what is the cost of life in Fredericton?
What are the average salary for Management position?
Is it easy to find apartment or house for rent?
How are the seasons in this pat of Canada?
How is the life in the city (night life, ......)

We are only 30 years old , we are wondering if the life in Fredericton can suit us?

Thanks

Youssef and sabah


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

youssef et sabah said:


> hi all
> 
> I have an interview for a position in Fredericton, we are actually living in Ireland, and we have questions :
> 
> ...


Hi Youssef and Sabah,

I do not have personal experience of Fredericton sorry, but here's some info that may help.

These guys may be able to help you with rental information. Fredericton Rentals - Home

Some info about real estate and may be able to offer cost of living stuff. Fredericton’s Real Estate Market 2008

Gives a profile of the city City of Fredericton - Recreation & Leisure

Weather and historical data Weather Forecast: Fredericton, New Brunswick - The Weather Network

List of new residents information New Residents - Team Fredericton

Population stats Statistics - Team Fredericton

We look forward to hearing how the interview goes.
Louise


----------

